# What kind of power is possible?



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I am very interested in purchasing a GTO, but before I do, I would like to know what mods are currently avail, and how much power can be picked up with them.

Am I wrong to think that Headers, exhaust, airbox/filters, etc. Are already on the market?

Has anyone done heads, cam?

Any SC, or TT GTOs out there?
I am NOT a NOS fan, so that's not an option for me.


I am looking for a LOT more GO from the GOAT! arty:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> I am very interested in purchasing a GTO, but before I do, I would like to know what mods are currently avail, and how much power can be picked up with them.
> 
> Am I wrong to think that Headers, exhaust, airbox/filters, etc. Are already on the market?
> 
> ...


Everything you mentioned is available for the 04 and 05, not sure why you would want to change the LS2 heads and I am not sure about the LS2 cam. There are SC and Turbo GTO's but only on the 04 LS1. We are all waiting for the LS2 huffers to come out. I am not a NOS fan either, this engine is way too pricey for that. Get yourself the GTO enjoy it for a little while and then when the turbines and SC's come out you will have enough bolt on power to snap axles. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a package from MDMC

*The 650 HP 6.0 Liter D-1 Procharger Package includes*


Custom D1 Procharger 
3 Core custom intercooler 
1 7/8 ceramic coated long tube headers. 
2.5 inch high flow exhaust 
Custom computer tuning 
Injectors


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Everything you mentioned is available for the 04 and 05, not sure why you would want to change the LS2 heads and I am not sure about the LS2 cam. There are SC and Turbo GTO's but only on the 04 LS1. We are all waiting for the LS2 huffers to come out. I am not a NOS fan either, this engine is way too pricey for that. Get yourself the GTO enjoy it for a little while and then when the turbines and SC's come out you will have enough bolt on power to snap axles. :cheers


I don't know enough yet about the LS2 heads, cam, etc. It's just routine to switch heads, cam for a turbo setup, due to flow, strength, etc. It would be NICE if that was NOT needed!  

I hope I can get some upgraded shafts to hold the Massive power that I am hoping is possible! arty:


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Here is a package from MDMC
> 
> *The 650 HP 6.0 Liter D-1 Procharger Package includes*
> 
> ...


Looks like a Nice setup, with some pretty good power too. Did you upgrade the radiator as well. How's the car handle the added heat from the SC? How much boost?


I'm a huge fan of turbos, but if they aren't readily avail, then I would go SC until they come out.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh!! That GTO on that video on that site sounds freakin' awesome!! Anyone know what exhaust that is??


----------

